

Rise of the Robots: On Peter Thiel's argument about robots and low wages - antman
http://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/j--bradford-delong-questions-paypal-co-founder-peter-thiel-s-argument-that-robots-will-save-us-from-a-low-wage-future

======
transfire
"One worker and a computer system can thus do what PayPal would have had to
hire 1,000 workers to do a generation ago. Given that the computer system does
not need things like food, that thousand-fold increase in productivity will
redound entirely to the benefit of the middle class."

Really? I think rather it benefited Peter Thiel's pocketbook.

